# مأخذ الخطوط الفرعية للمرشات من الخط الرئيسي



## ستار سلمان (25 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم
لدينا استفسار حول منظومة الحريق 
هل يجوز أخذ الافرع للمرشات splinker من اسفل الخط الرئيسي لانبوب الحريق حيث حسب معلوماتي انه لايجوز اخذ الافرع من اسفل الخط الرئيسي وذلك لتجمع الاتربة والصدأ في مدخل المرشة وتكون مسدودة عند حدوث الحريق والمرشة لاتعمل
ارجو الافادة من لدية اية معلومة
مع التقدير


----------



## AHMADBHIT (26 فبراير 2015)

كلام صحيح ياخذ الفرع من فوق والاستشاري يرفض استلامه من تحت نظرا كما ذكرت


----------



## شيخ الحارة (27 فبراير 2015)

كلام صحيح و لكن للضرورة أحكام ، و قد تم تسليم المبنى للاستشاري و تفريعة الرشاش من أسفل و ذلك لاستحالة وجود حل آخر .


----------



## ستار سلمان (27 فبراير 2015)

شكرا اخواني على الاجابة
هل هناك اية كود ينص على وجوب اخذ الافرع من فوق الخط المغذي الرئيسي حتى يكون لدينا نص مصادق عليه ومعترف به للمناقشة العلمية مع الاستشاري
مع التقدير


----------



## مهندس.الدهان (27 فبراير 2015)

لا يجوز


----------



## مهندس.الدهان (27 فبراير 2015)

تحت[/quote]


----------



## ستار سلمان (28 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## اسلام نبيه (4 مارس 2015)

راجع nfpa 13 صفحه 88 اصدار عام 2013 هتلاقى ان هوة شارح بالتفصيل واعتقد ان هوة على حسب مصدر التغذيه بالمياة لشبكه الحريق


----------

